# Kilometer/Mileposts



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

In Turkey;









It means;
Road Number - Section
----------------------


Spoiler



______


Kilometer


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

In the UK we dont really have these. Maybe on some motorways, but no smaller roads.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Spain:

These ones are used every 10 km (hito miriamétrico).









Every kilometer (hito kilométrico).









The colour is different depending on the type of road: Blue (for _autopistas_ and _autovías_), red for national roads, then orange, green, yellow and grey.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Verso said:


> I thought of that too, but... 1456th section? :nuts:


Not 1456th section, but section n. 1456. Large number, but hey, not everything is logical in our country.:lol:

As of kilometer posts, I like Italian ones (don't have picture though). They sign kilometers in normal (Arabian) numbers and hectometers in Roman numbers (I, II, III, IV ...)

Also, in Austria, hectometers are signed on the road pavement.


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

An example of a kilometer post in Belgium:










It displays the number of the road, the kilometer and beneath there's always a sign pointing towards the nearest emergency phone. (I'm not sure of their exact name in English, but if I'd translate it from Dutch, it'd literally be: talking post)

There are also posts each hectometer (100 meters), which are smaller in size, and only display the kilometers (but then with an added decimal, 53.2 for example) and the nearest emergency phone.

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

here is one from Italy from motorway:


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Czech Republic also uses that system if I'm correct. I kind of like it. It gives some problems in mile-based countries because there can be multiple exits within one mile (up to like 9 in Chicago's I-94!). Kilometers are shorter, so it happens fewer times. It's easier to calculate distances.


You're correct!

D11:


----------

